# whats your sexuality?



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2009)

jw.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 1, 2009)

My sexy-ality B)


----------



## Princess (Aug 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> My sexy-ality B)


XDDDDDD


----------



## Duckie (Aug 1, 2009)

Why do you want to know?...
o_o
Same as below.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 1, 2009)

Bisexual.


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 1, 2009)

Errrr ...

0______o


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 1, 2009)

Same as above.

:B


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 1, 2009)

Not hose, stick.


----------



## mastermudkipz (Aug 1, 2009)

Straight


----------



## Ricano (Aug 1, 2009)

straight
and why do u want to know, eh?


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 1, 2009)

Er... I don't want to share (not gay though)

EDIT: Ok, I'm straight xD


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 1, 2009)

Straight..


----------



## Kiley (Aug 1, 2009)

Straight


----------



## melly (Aug 1, 2009)

I am normal, so I only like to date guys

hmm this topic is too personal


----------



## Gnome (Aug 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bisexual.


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 1, 2009)

I am hetero.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bisexual.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 1, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> I am normal, so I only like to date guys
> 
> hmm this topic is too personal


Normal? So you're saying bi/gays aren't normal? /somewhat offended
Meh, I'm kidding but seriously. >->


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 1, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking about posting that that, but then I remembered I'm not normal.


----------



## John102 (Aug 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1)nor⋅mal[nawr-muhl] conforming to the standard or the common type; usual; not abnormal; regular; natural.



> A recent government survey found that 4 percent of adults aged 18-45 identified as 'homosexual' or 'bisexual.'



She's right, gay/bi's are not the common type in our society today, so they can not be considered normal. No offense to anyone....


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of those are in the closet or unaware.


----------



## John102 (Aug 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're saying most people are gay/bi?  :gyroidconfused: I'm confused.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TBH, I think that Biseuxal is more common than both gay and straight, it's just most people don't know they are, or are hiding it because they don't wanna be made fun of or something.


----------



## John102 (Aug 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think most people know how they feel inside, and that since we have become more accepting of gay's/bi's less people have hidden it, thus the majority still being straight.


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, I can't see how someone can be unaware of their sexual preferences, they are natural urges after all.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 2, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well let's look at it this way, let's say some child is raised to be straight and that being gay is bad, then he'd never think that he was gay.


----------



## John102 (Aug 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't he feel urges for the gender he/she is attracted to though, no matter what he was taught?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'd most likely ignore it, if he was religous that'd be a major reason to ignore it as well.
This is why alot of people have to discover their sexuality, and why most people are in the closet.
Would you believe I once wanted all homosexuals to die?


----------



## John102 (Aug 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Violent much?

But that's along the lines of how more people are accepting it now, some people now are even condemned if they don't accept gay/bi's.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is more accepting now, but there are still more people against gays in the world then there are for it, alot more.


----------



## John102 (Aug 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess so.

Night guys.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 2, 2009)

Can we talk about something that doesn't make me depressed?


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Bisexual.


^


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 2, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ACROX is bi?
I didn't know that. :O


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New news is new. <3


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not new. xD


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


> - > Well I didn't know. u.u


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just haven't told anyone. Except Nick. He's the only one who knew, but he probably forgot.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even your biffl. :'(


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sowwy.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 /is not forgiving.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yay for coming out of the closet!
And now we wait for cry.


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:/


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in a tired mood, and a tad bit disappointed.


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Yay for coming out of the closet!
> And now we wait for cry.


Coming out of the closet? 
Well, I wasn't just going to announce it publicly for no reason at all. 
Annnd. Cry is never gonna come out of the closet because she is *straight.*


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 2, 2009)

Double post.

@Sean: You didn't tell me that you were. And I have a right to keep it private. Like I said, I wasnt   going to announce it publicly randomly


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Double post.
> 
> @Sean: You didn't tell me that you were. And I have a right to keep it private. Like I said, I wasnt   going to announce it publicly randomly


I made a whole thread about it... o.0


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't follow every post you make. :/
Kay, well I didnt wanna make a thread about it. It's nobody's business, but you know now so whatever.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 2, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<.<
>.>
I'm not giving up hope.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said you did.


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waste your time. Fine with me. : )


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, pretty damn sure Pally's straight, but hey I could be wrong.


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that she is 100% straight. Ask Jenn. She will agree


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Aug 2, 2009)

Straight.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm so gay I'm a *censored.7.4*.

I also post fabulously.

You are now reading everything I type in a *censored.7.6*'s voice.  Manually.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Aug 2, 2009)

I refuse to answer on the grounds that I am straight.

...

Wait...


----------



## Brandon (Aug 2, 2009)

Gaaaai.

Why?


----------



## SamXX (Aug 2, 2009)

STR8. 4 me.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Brandon (Aug 2, 2009)

Wth to do at 6 something in the morning. -_-'

Blast Techno? Better yet, Cher?

Lol@Common stereotype.

I love both though.. xDD


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 2, 2009)

?
That's random...


----------



## Numner (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm whatever you want me to be....
As longs it's straight


----------



## Conor (Aug 2, 2009)

Straight.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I am a guy with a boyfriend.... and no urge to get a girlfriend...

sooo gay

Funny how those who post in this are mainly gay or bi... fairly certain it is because sexuality becomes one of the words you notice when scanning forums and stuff when gay or bi


----------



## Numner (Aug 2, 2009)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Well I am a guy with a boyfriend.... and no urge to get a girlfriend...
> 
> sooo gay
> 
> Funny how those who post in this are mainly gay or bi... fairly certain it is because sexuality becomes one of the words you notice when scanning forums and stuff when gay or bi


The more you know?


----------



## Robin (Aug 2, 2009)

Straight


----------



## Ben Dover (Aug 2, 2009)

Straight.


----------



## Brandon (Aug 2, 2009)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Well I am a guy with a boyfriend.... and no urge to get a girlfriend...
> 
> sooo gay
> 
> Funny how those who post in this are mainly gay or bi... fairly certain it is because sexuality becomes one of the words you notice when scanning forums and stuff when gay or bi


Yeah I know right? I saw it I was like ooooooh. Rotfl.

I was honestly waiting for a gay joke or the word *censored.7.4* or something to come out.

Actually, I call people ( and myself ) a *censored.7.4* frequently.

GINSAFS.


----------



## Sinep1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Straight...


----------



## rafren (Aug 2, 2009)

Straight. ya?


----------



## Yokie (Aug 2, 2009)

Straight.


----------



## Niall (Aug 2, 2009)

Straight


----------



## Thunder (Aug 2, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whaaaaaaaaaaaat?  :O


----------



## Niall (Aug 2, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was about to say the same thing


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 2, 2009)

Straight  why you want to know 0_o


----------



## Thunder (Aug 2, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, and bi.


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 2, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> I'm so gay I'm a *censored.7.4*.
> 
> I also post fabulously.
> 
> You are now reading everything I type in a *censored.7.6*'s voice.  Manually.


That doesn't work with me =p

@Michie: Pfft! I'll turn Pally bi ;DDD
lawl, jokes.


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawl


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 2, 2009)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Well I am a guy with a boyfriend.... and no urge to get a girlfriend...
> 
> sooo gay
> 
> Funny how those who post in this are mainly gay or bi... fairly certain it is because sexuality becomes one of the words you notice when scanning forums and stuff when gay or bi


Yeah, I always happen to notice words like this, even when scrolling really fast through something. 

Ooooooor maybe its because most of the people on here aren't straight.


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm straight


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 2, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said most people here aren't straight not that everyone isn't.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 2, 2009)

@ACROX 
So from May 11th to Aug 2nd you just found out that you're Bi?

Proof: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7180140/1/

*Not trying to start a fight in any way*


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orite


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 2, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> @ACROX
> So from May 11th to Aug 2nd you just found out that you're Bi?
> 
> Proof: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7180140/1/
> ...


We make a great couple, huh. =p


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inorite


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Aug 2, 2009)

straight 4me


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 2, 2009)

the_lone_wolf said:
			
		

> straight 4me


*high fives*


----------



## Shade (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm bi. ;D


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 2, 2009)

WTH? 

I'm straight.

But this dude in my grade at my school's gay and acted like a girl the whole school year.


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 2, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> WTH?
> 
> I'm straight.
> 
> But this dude in my grade at my school's gay and acted like a girl the whole school year.


Ohh


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 2, 2009)

erm... why would a newbie be asking this question? 
I'm straight.


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 2, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> erm... why would a newbie be asking this question?
> I'm straight.


I was thinking the same


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 2, 2009)

Straight.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Straight as a line ::


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Straight as a line ::


hey, so youre not quitting tbt?


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 2, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> @ACROX
> So from May 11th to Aug 2nd you just found out that you're Bi?
> 
> Proof: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7180140/1/
> ...


Is it so *bad* that I didn't want to tell anyone, Garrett?
Actually, I found out in like....like February.
I like to keep things private for awhile, k?
And stop trying to act like you know everything. 
Mind your own business.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Straight as a line ::


ORLY?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Ricano (Aug 2, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go mishie xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your curvy lines can gtfo my bandwith.


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 2, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD
Well, tbh, I'm sick of him trying to play "know it all."
I mean, he used to be one of my best friends on here, but he's changed so much...


----------



## Tyrai (Aug 2, 2009)

As straight as a roman road.


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 2, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed that too


----------



## Andrew (Aug 2, 2009)

Straight.


----------



## Pear (Aug 2, 2009)

Straight.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Aug 2, 2009)

Straightt


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 2, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Straightt


Lies. You're bi for me =}


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Aug 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xDD ohyuss cuzz we're effing married

But i iz straightt


----------



## John102 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm straighter the xela.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> I'm straighter the xela.


Lies...

*censored.3.0*

I can turn lesbians straight, so I must be straighter then you.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure you can.


----------



## KingKombat (Aug 2, 2009)

no fat chicks olol


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed I can.


----------



## lloydcaine (Aug 2, 2009)

straight lol


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only that's impossible.


----------



## Princess (Aug 2, 2009)

Straight.

*glares at Jenn*


----------



## Princess (Aug 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you so sure?


----------



## Hugh-and-Me (Aug 2, 2009)

its a trap! why should i have to tell you? *is shot*

err...straight


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 2, 2009)

*facepalm* 

This can't turn out well. I'm straight btw.

(Waits for idiotic n00b to come and start flaming.)


----------



## Hugh-and-Me (Aug 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *facepalm*
> 
> This can't turn out well. I'm straight btw.
> 
> (Waits for idiotic n00b to come and start flaming.)


if that was for me i dont know what to say >_>


----------



## Zachary (Aug 2, 2009)

Straight


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 2, 2009)

Hugh-and-Me said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no

not for you


----------



## Anna (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a 
gaycupid.com advert at the bottom of this page

im straight. btw XD


----------



## Wish (Aug 2, 2009)

Staight.


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you an idiot? If the girl is a lesbian she clearly has no interest in guys. She was born lesbian and will always be lesbian, no guy can change that, if she is really a lesbian :l


----------



## John102 (Aug 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *facepalm*
> 
> This can't turn out well. I'm straight btw.
> 
> (Waits for idiotic n00b to come and start flaming.)


OH MT GAWD GAY PEOPLE ARE SO *censored.3.0*ING GAY!

XD


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *facepalm*
> 
> This can't turn out well. I'm straight btw.
> 
> (Waits for idiotic n00b to come and start flaming.)


-resists-    ;D


And I'm straight.


----------



## Ben Dover (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Straight as a roundabout ::


Orly?


----------



## tails1428 (Aug 2, 2009)

the_lone_wolf said:
			
		

> straight 4me


wtf your not straight


----------



## Ricano (Aug 2, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> the_lone_wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how would you know?


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 2, 2009)

straight 4 me. lol


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm definately straight. I'm addicted to guys. I could never think of being with another girl O.O


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 2, 2009)

TBT needs moar bi furries. It only makes sense, animal crossing.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love how your so serious with this.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TBT needs moar bi furries. It only makes sense, animal crossing.


We already have like 4 >_>


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 2, 2009)

Ah. I'm not surprised Mega's bi.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEEDS 50 MOAR


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lulz, first time I ever find  a furry on a forum


----------



## Wish (Aug 2, 2009)

Mehhh scratch straight. Im turning bi. XD


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know like... 9 or 10 furries. (Not counting ones from furry sites, or myself)


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Aug 2, 2009)

um normal?


----------



## -C*- (Aug 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TBT needs moar bi furries. It only makes sense, animal crossing.


Because having attention whores is just the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 2, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No It's not bad at all. A lot of people do that.

I don't know everything I'm well aware of that.

Mind my own business? Well you shouldn't have posted that topic. 

Gezz I said I didn't want to start a fight gess  <_<  <_<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 usually get trolled when I join or I troll them :<

Exoticsilver77 is the coolest furry here though


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 2, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> the_lone_wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good god....umm I forget your name =P 

leave William alone lol chris


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 2, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not an attention whore ._.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....

"You sure?"


----------



## -C*- (Aug 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never said you were, but for the most part, the two go hand in hand.


----------



## soccerfan456 (Aug 2, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> um normal?


And what exactly is "normal" sexuality?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIES! It's a tie between DEE EFF and Meester sparks.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Aug 2, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not bi nor am I a lesbian.


----------



## soccerfan456 (Aug 2, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there anything wrong with being bi or lesbian?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 2, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then just say straight. Saying normal is a very bad idea. Nice way to start a flame war though...

@Soccerfan: NO NO NO! WRONG THING TO SAY!


----------



## soccerfan456 (Aug 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think there is. But if somebody finds it not normal, they must find it wrong. So I wanted to know if GoalieGal thought it was wrong.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Aug 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I useually get straight and gay mixed up alot.

@soccerfan, did I say that being bi or lesbian was a bad thing? No.


----------



## soccerfan456 (Aug 2, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how is it not normal?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 2, 2009)

How can you find it not "normal" in the world? That's impossible!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

About time a buildup for a flame war starts.

Lies BB, Exoticsilver is the coolest.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> About time a buildup for a flame war starts.
> 
> Lies BB, Exoticsilver is the coolest.


NO! FS AND DEE EFF!


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Aug 2, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...did I say it wasn't normal, no. Nor will u ever hear me say that, I respect people of all sexualities.


----------



## soccerfan456 (Aug 2, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you said being straight was normal, and therefore not being straight must not be.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 2, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you said that you were "normal' sexuality, which would mean that everything else is not


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

Lol FS, she made a mistake, get off her case bro.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. They are. The coolest one (active) out of the two is FS.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made one post about it >_>


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Aug 2, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm*

Like I said before, I useually get straight and gay mixed up, I didn't mean that being gay or lesbian isn't normal ok.  It came out wrong.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Al, you know this will keep going.

Opinions yay


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 2, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you get those mixed up... >_>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh, and obviously the coolest furry on here is DF.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 2, 2009)

FS is #2.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Oh, and obviously the coolest furry on here is DF.


I say Silver, but again, opinions :3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur guy is #4


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Aug 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a clue... not a freaking clue.

-__-


----------



## djman900 (Aug 2, 2009)

im straight


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 3, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> FS is #2.


Lies, I should be much lower.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 3, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOO!


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 3, 2009)

Straight (With a girlfriend who doesn't care for me).


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

blueturbo said:
			
		

> Straight (With a girlfriend who doesn't care for me).


):
Hope it gets better. :[)


----------



## Micah (Aug 3, 2009)

blueturbo said:
			
		

> Straight (With a girlfriend who doesn't care for me).


You don't need that. Break up with her.


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 3, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The next time I get to speak to her I will.


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 4, 2009)

tri


----------



## Nightray (Aug 4, 2009)

Sraight..


----------



## Thunder (Aug 4, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Low self-esteem sucks :c


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 4, 2009)

when i saw this topic,i was like,NO WAY! but it ended up being about if ur bi or straight. so when i got in here,i was like,oh shi-
then i realized this topic is pretty interesting. i bet some of u even joined this thread thinking that,too.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 4, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> when i saw this topic,i was like,NO WAY! but it ended up being about if ur bi or straight. so when i got in here,i was like,oh shi-
> then i realized this topic is pretty interesting. i bet some of u even joined this thread thinking that,too.


grow up >.>


----------



## -C*- (Aug 4, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> when i saw this topic,i was like,NO WAY! but it ended up being about if ur bi or straight. so when i got in here,i was like,oh shi-
> then i realized this topic is pretty interesting. i bet some of u even joined this thread thinking that,too.


What else would it be about?

Jesus Christ, you're stupid.


----------



## melly (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm normal, and I will be forever
sorry I am very morally strict and disiplined


----------



## -C*- (Aug 4, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> I'm normal, and I will be forever
> sorry I am very morally strict and disiplined


Doth thou know what thou hast done?!

inb4*censored.2.0*storm


----------



## bananaoracle (Aug 4, 2009)

Straight aka I liek boobs.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 4, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> I'm normal, and I will be forever
> sorry I am very morally strict and disiplined


*disapointed face*


----------



## Away236 (Aug 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 4, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Straight aka I liek boobs.


r u my missing twin? :O


----------



## melly (Aug 4, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao
sorry for your disapointment
but I need a MAN not a women since I want a big family one day


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 5, 2009)

Do u like fishdicks?


----------



## Brandon (Aug 5, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> I'm normal, and I will be forever
> sorry I am very morally strict and disiplined


Because Being gay or bisexual is completely against God and all that, right?

I happen to take huge offense to this. Just because you're straight doesn't mean you're normal. You make it sound like people interested in the same gender are irregular or wrong.


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> WTH?
> 
> I'm straight.
> 
> But this dude in my grade at my school's gay and acted like a girl the whole school year.


Same here but my classmate was like slapping me n my friends butts all the time n I strangely liked it? Lol I think I'm bi  I don't think he's gay though, probably just ur typical 8th grade bi-curious phase or something


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 5, 2009)

i like boys.


----------



## Jake (Aug 5, 2009)

Why does he wanna know anyway? HE'S COMING ONTO US! 


RUN!


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2009)

Brandon said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the fact that you can't give birth to children (without all that other stuff you'd need), Is kind of abnormal. n/o.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 5, 2009)

Brandon said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because thinking freely is a horrible thing.


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 5, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Brandon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God did give us freewill as a gift


----------



## SamXX (Aug 5, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

>


What're you  ing about lol?
You said it in response to me saying "STR84ME" right?


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Aug 5, 2009)

Brandon said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, it isn't normal, really. Maybe the world is making it seem that way now, but the Bible talked about this thousands of years ago.

_"That is why God abandoned them to their shameful desires. Even the women turned against the natural way to have sex and instead indulged in sex with each other. And the men, instead of having *normal* sexual relations with women, burned with lust for each other. Men did shameful things with other men, and as a result of this sin, they suffered within themselves the penalty they deserved."_

-Romans 1:26-27

EDIT: Oh, and anyway, I'm straight. Heterosexual. I could never resist being attracted to women. d=


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 5, 2009)

CourageWisdomPower said:
			
		

> Brandon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


N then God punished gays w/ STDs
is that how it goes? Lol


----------



## -C*- (Aug 5, 2009)

CourageWisdomPower said:
			
		

> Brandon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:V

Man, this should be fun.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 5, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> CourageWisdomPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want some popcorn bro?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

People who aren't christian aren't affected by your christian shenanigans.
The bilbe IS the only thing that tries to say Gay is wrong, and since it's a belief it shouldn't be considered the law of the world or anything, just a personal belief, and as such it shouldn't be pushed upon the world trying to say that Gay is not normal like it's a fact, when in reality it is and always will be an opinion, and a personal belief.


----------



## John102 (Aug 5, 2009)

guys, I thought we already talked about this.

nor⋅mal[nawr-muhl]
1)Conforming to the standard or the common type

Right now the standard or common type of person is not gay/bi making them abnormal. Melly's post, however rude it sounded, is the truth for now, it may not be lik that in the future, but for now straight people outnumber the gay's/bi's of the world. Besides Melly would never say anything mean, she's just too nice.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheah, brah.

/brofist


----------



## AndyB (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> People who aren't christian aren't affected by your christian shenanigans.
> The bilbe IS the only thing that tries to say Gay is wrong, and since it's a belief it shouldn't be considered the law of the world or anything, just a personal belief, and as such it shouldn't be pushed upon the world trying to say that Gay is not normal like it's a fact, when in reality it is and always will be an opinion, and a personal belief.


I... agree.

/implodes


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i'm glad we can come to an agreement on something.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 5, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy... COOPERATING WITH MEGA?!  Today has been weird.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no this is a good thing, it just seems bad because it's so odd, it shows progression in society.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know it's pretty good, but you two cooperating seems weird to me. lol.  But you do make a perfect point in your other post mega.


----------



## CaKe95 (Aug 5, 2009)

lesbian


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 5, 2009)

Straight.


----------



## SamXX (Aug 5, 2009)

k forget that.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 5, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> GUYS ALL GO AND GET A MOTHER *censored.3.0*ING LIFE, ARGUING THAT GAY PEOPLE AREN'T NORMAL ON THE *censored.3.0*ING INTERNET, YOU'RE ALL BASTARDS! YOU'RE BEING SO STUPID, WHY THE *censored.3.0* ISN'T IT NORMAL? OK I'M STRAIGHT BUT OTHER PEOPLE AREN'T! IT'S NOT THEIR FAULT THAT THEY FEEL THAT WAY TOWARDS PEOPLE THEIR OWN *censored.3.0*ING GENDER NOW <big><big><big><big>GET A *censored.3.0*ING LIFE</big></big></big></big>!









Oh God, he removed it, too.

Aren't I just the _worst_?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 5, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> GUYS ALL GO AND GET A MOTHER *censored.3.0*ING LIFE, ARGUING THAT GAY PEOPLE AREN'T NORMAL ON THE *censored.3.0*ING INTERNET, YOU'RE ALL BASTARDS! YOU'RE BEING SO STUPID, WHY THE *censored.3.0* ISN'T IT NORMAL? OK I'M STRAIGHT BUT OTHER PEOPLE AREN'T! IT'S NOT THEIR FAULT THAT THEY FEEL THAT WAY TOWARDS PEOPLE THEIR OWN *censored.3.0*ING GENDER NOW <big><big><big><big>GET A *censored.3.0*ING LIFE</big></big></big></big>!


I would agree with this post if it wasn't in caps.


----------



## SamXX (Aug 5, 2009)

I just thought it'd make people take note, but then I realised I'd get in trouble... Sorry.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 5, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you agree that people having their own thoughts on the matter are stupid bastards and that everyone that has chipped in to the discussion need to get a life?

:V


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 5, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they just think it, meh doesn't matter. If they try to stop me from doing something, then I have a problem.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 5, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, all they did was express their own thoughts on the matter.  Is that trying to stop you from doing anything?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 5, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Anna (Aug 5, 2009)

no one can ever stay on topic XD


----------



## Ricano (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> People who aren't christian aren't affected by your christian shenanigans.
> The bilbe IS the only thing that tries to say Gay is wrong, and since it's a belief it shouldn't be considered the law of the world or anything, just a personal belief, and as such it shouldn't be pushed upon the world trying to say that Gay is not normal like it's a fact, when in reality it is and always will be an opinion, and a personal belief.


Don't call it shenanigans because if you don't believe in it, ok
but don't insult the belief


----------



## -C*- (Aug 5, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So then you don't agree with that post, whether or not is was in all caps.

Okay.  Just making sure.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where, anywhere in that statement that I made at any point, insult christianity, I said they have their beliefs and opinions, just don't push it on others like it's fact.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 5, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, pretty much, I was just kinda pissed at one of the other posts I read.


----------



## Away236 (Aug 5, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my... gonna get busy huh


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 5, 2009)

STRAIGHT


----------



## baileyac45622 (Aug 5, 2009)

Straight. =3


----------



## bananaoracle (Aug 5, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I am, then I guess we have a million other brothers....


----------



## Away236 (Aug 5, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


billions


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2009)

I enjoyed this topic =D


----------



## Anna (Aug 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I enjoyed this topic =D


me to, hi5 fellow coldplay fan


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huzzah!


----------



## Numner (Aug 5, 2009)

I am very sexual >:3


----------



## Brandon (Aug 5, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not? The belief insults us.

I'm not in the mood for fighting at the moment.

I'll just go before this escalates.


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 5, 2009)

Straight as rainbows ^w^


----------



## Numner (Aug 5, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> Straight as rainbows ^w^


Aren't rainbows one big circle.
And the symbol for gays.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 5, 2009)

Brandon said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what you do insults them...

:V


----------



## Miranda (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's behave children...don't be flaming.


----------



## Numner (Aug 5, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Let's behave children...don't be flaming.


No, U!


----------



## Away236 (Aug 5, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> captaj12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


half a circle dummy.


----------



## Numner (Aug 5, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, rainbows have no end. We usually don't see the full circle because the horizon of the Earth is in the way


----------



## Micah (Aug 5, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tsk Numner, mods are our friends.


----------



## Numner (Aug 5, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is someone who killed your father your friend?
No<small><small><small><small>
And neither are mods.</small></small></small></small>


----------



## Brandon (Aug 5, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Brandon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me, but I believe I as a human being, sexuality aside, have the right to live my life without having to listen to nearly every Christian I know talk about how all gays should die.

I've literally had people come up to me and tell me they could help make me straight, that it would just take work.

Religious groups force themselves on the public too much. I've never once challenged the beliefs of another, I accept everyone for what they believe, and I also expect people to accept me for who I am.


----------



## Micah (Aug 5, 2009)

Brandon said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some christians are idiots I'll give you that, but they are NOT all like that.


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 5, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually you are wrong on that my dad saw the end of the rainbow it was on a tree so yeah and i saw it too


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 5, 2009)

Brandon said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're using collectivism to fight collectivism?


----------



## Numner (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm lost.

I hate all this excess fighting >:|


----------



## Micah (Aug 5, 2009)

Remember guys, this is not the _What's your view on homosexuality_ thread.


----------



## Numner (Aug 5, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Remember guys, this is not the _What's your view on homosexuality_ thread.


Oh.
It isn't?
=[


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

Brandon said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, can't really try to force christians to accept gays and others, but what they should do is learn that their opinions and beliefs aren't facts and as such shouldn't try to push them on others and try to make it illegal for gays to be married and things like that, because a personal belief should never be a law, that is not freedom, which is what America was founded on.


----------



## Numner (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Brandon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I accept homosexuals.
:3

Even though I use to not xD


----------



## Micah (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Brandon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if it was a fact?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no proof supporting it besides a really old book.


----------



## Micah (Aug 5, 2009)

A really old book that happens to have no contradictions, and is supported by history, and history is still discovering that it's true.

Plus, I've seen things you could never believe.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Aug 5, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But caps lock is cruise control for cool, and everything you say becomes important....


----------



## Numner (Aug 5, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> A really old book that happens to have no contradictions, and is supported by history, and history is still discovering that it's true.
> 
> Plus, I've seen things you could never believe.


That post helped me so much


----------



## Micah (Aug 5, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there absolute truth?

I could rape a child and kill her in public and nobody could say that was wrong. It all depends on your beliefs.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 5, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> A really old book that happens to have no contradictions, and is supported by history, and history is still discovering that it's true.
> 
> Plus, I've seen things you could never believe.


NO CONTRADICTIONS!? XD
*leaves thread*


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> A really old book that happens to have no contradictions, and is supported by history, and history is still discovering that it's true.
> 
> Plus, I've seen things you could never believe.


What kinda things? I remember something happening to my Dad that i'll never forget =O


----------



## Numner (Aug 5, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0-0
I loathe you now

And crash that sounds smexy


----------



## Micah (Aug 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Find one.



Let's take this to pm after you find one.


----------



## Micah (Aug 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Things that most people probably haven't seen, but I'll leave it at that. I really don't like talking about them.


----------



## Numner (Aug 5, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if there bad I hope nobody has seen them.


----------



## Micah (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's try to get this thread back on topic now.


----------



## Brandon (Aug 5, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone who thinks that child molestation is less of a crime than being gay needs a serious reality check.

And no contradictions on the bible? ROTFL!

Okai, I'm gone for good this time, I really don't want to get started on said contradictions. Bai.~


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Let's try to get this thread back on topic now.


XD agreed, this topic has like 18 pages of off-topic-ness.

But back on topic, i lied when i said i was bi, i was trying to trick most of the people i knew


----------



## Micah (Aug 5, 2009)

Brandon said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said child molestation was less of a crime. I never called beign gay a crime either. Please don't twist my words.

Find one and take it to pm.


----------



## Numner (Aug 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noo!
*Deletes email*


----------



## -C*- (Aug 6, 2009)

Brandon said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and you also have the right to think freely.  So do they.

I understand your position on people actually intervening and attempting to "make you straight".

But the belief insults you?  It condemns you, but it shouldn't insult you.


----------



## Dr. Keko (Aug 6, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Brandon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao @ the last sentence. Way to say something stupid: you shouldn't be offended by something that condemns you? How does that even make logical sense? >_>


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 6, 2009)

Dr. Keko said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of Agreed.  And you came back 0_o?


----------



## -C*- (Aug 6, 2009)

Dr. Keko said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because being insulted by something isn't acceptance.

:V


----------



## Dr. Keko (Aug 6, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Dr. Keko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err...... what? Do you mean _acceptable_? Cos I don't get what you're saying. >_>


I'd think it's pretty understandable if you get mad at someone for saying that something normal you're doing is wrong and God hates you, etc. Cos those kind of people make my blood boil. :|


----------



## -C*- (Aug 6, 2009)

Dr. Keko said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, that line was to make a point.  You helped prove it, and I thank you for that.

Heh, funny thing is, I misread his post as being accepting of other beliefs, but it turns out he meant people of other beliefs.  Ah, well.  No harm done.


----------



## Dr. Keko (Aug 6, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Dr. Keko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what you're talking about really cos I haven't even read the whole convo, I just butted in lol. >_>


----------



## -C*- (Aug 6, 2009)

Dr. Keko said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


's fine. :V


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 6, 2009)

Gay as a ruler ^w^


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 6, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Dr. Keko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think people are going to be insulted when a whole group of people are prejudice against another group of people and are constantly telling them their lifestyle is wrong...


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Aug 18, 2009)

straight.


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bisexual.


----------



## reedstr16 (Aug 18, 2009)

straight as a line that is very straight. haha i couldnt think of anything straight at the moment


----------



## VantagE (Aug 19, 2009)

Haha... this was a VERY entertaining thread...
FYI! I am a Christian. I may not like that some people are gay or BI's, but I don't condemn them. I have good conversations with em, and even had a few cool bosses who were gay. Too many people have made Christians seem like they have a bad reputation, even a bunch of Christians have made it worse... God does not hate BI's or gays personally, he hates then sin part of you. Don't put me in the same boat as those other Christians who are all fire and brimstone and condemn you guys that are gay/bi. 

And I am straight for those who couldnt tell from the above text that I wrote lol.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Haha... this was a VERY entertaining thread...
> FYI! I am a Christian. I may not like that some people are gay or BI's, but I don't condemn them. I have good conversations with em, and even had a few cool bosses who were gay. Too many people have made Christians seem like they have a bad reputation, even a bunch of Christians have made it worse... God does not hate BI's or gays personally, he hates then sin part of you. Don't put me in the same boat as those other Christians who are all fire and brimstone and condemn you guys that are gay/bi.
> 
> And I am straight for those who couldnt tell from the above text that I wrote lol.


Good to see another Christian who isn't like that


----------



## -C*- (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh look.

It's _this_ thread again.


----------



## Wizzard (Aug 19, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Oh look.
> 
> It's _this_ thread again.


Oh look.

It's _you_ again.

Anyway, I'm straight! But I have about four gay/bi friends! They're so awesome!


----------



## -C*- (Aug 19, 2009)

Wizzard said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, aren't you so happy to see me?  I know I am.


----------



## Wizzard (Aug 19, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Wizzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so happy to see you that my mouth is starting to cramp...

Can't you just tell?


----------



## -C*- (Aug 19, 2009)

Wizzard said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, mutt, I can't. c:


----------



## Wizzard (Aug 19, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Wizzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously - Just testing your knowledge.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 19, 2009)

Wizzard said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowledge?  No, it'd be my ability to perceive someone's physical problems over the internet. c:


----------



## Wizzard (Aug 19, 2009)

Physical problems?

Too bad that's not true.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 19, 2009)

Wizzard said:
			
		

> Physical problems?
> 
> Too bad that's not true.


I wouldn't know, mutt, it's the internet. c:


----------



## Wizzard (Aug 19, 2009)

Hm... Good point.  The internet will be the internet.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Wizzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OVER USE OF: c:


----------



## -C*- (Aug 19, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c:


----------



## Wizzard (Aug 19, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Owned.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C:


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:c


----------



## Wizzard (Aug 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.<


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2009)

im straight, and megan fox is my lovey <3


----------



## VantagE (Aug 19, 2009)

And this thread just became majorly off topic.... xDD


----------

